# 17hp OHV Briggs and Stratton Intek



## bil_drk (Mar 29, 2009)

need help with this motor, i have cleaned plugs, rebuilt the carb, reset the valves, reset the coils, cleaned both magnets on flywheel and coils, engine runs well when choke is on, and when choke is taken off it dies. it doesn't run rich with choke on, but when choke is taken halfway off, it begins to backfire and shoot black smoke. what should i look for next?


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Sounds like there is still some little bit of muck in the carb or the float level is way too low - I fear you will have to go back to the carb and re-clean all the jets:sigh:


----------



## bil_drk (Mar 29, 2009)

thanks for the help. i will try this and let you know what happens hope you are still around just in case:smile:


----------



## bil_drk (Mar 29, 2009)

mr chooks, tried your advice. it acts just as it did before. have any more advice for me?


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: I'm sorry - but your symptoms sound like like a fuel starvation issue - and they are nearly always a result of some muck in the carb jet/s or having set the float way too low.

I know it's a PiA - but I fear you are going to have to re-look at the carb. If it were ignition or valve settings - choke changes wouldn't make a difference - so looks like it's back to the carb.

Re-check that you have the float level set correctly and / or that the jets are all totally clear.


----------



## bil_drk (Mar 29, 2009)

mr.chooks, i again followed your advice. however, the float is non-adjustable. i did take the jets out, and the ports were a little clogged. the metering rods were also bent, and i straightened them. however, the engine is still exhibiting some of these same issues. it has become a little better, but it still won't run fully with the choke off. do you have anymore advice?


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave:If the jet ends are / were bent, they probably need to be replaced - they should not be bent:4-thatsba.

These non adjustable floats are a total PiA:upset: I have had problems with them before - so you may need to stump up and buy a new float assembly if new jets don't fix your problem


----------



## bil_drk (Mar 29, 2009)

mr chooks, thanks for your help. me and my dad have tried all your advice, and found out the emulsion tubes were shot. so, we've decided to replace the carb. thanks alot!


----------

